# Please indulge me!



## JennH (Oct 19, 2013)

The last time I attempted cupcake soaps they were a failure and I said never again. BUT today I did, and I'm so excited how they turned out! All you can see are the tops since they are still in the molds, but I was just too excited to wait! Scent is peppermint bark.


----------



## Lidyax (Oct 19, 2013)

Gorgeous! What do you use for the red sprinkle? 


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## JennH (Oct 20, 2013)

Lidyax said:


> Gorgeous! What do you use for the red sprinkle?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Soap Making



Thank you! The red sprinkle is just red decorating sugar.


----------



## mellemee (Oct 20, 2013)

looks great!



Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## CaraCara (Oct 20, 2013)

Holy YUM!


----------



## Saswede (Oct 20, 2013)

Nice work!  Would love to see them out of the molds.


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 20, 2013)

Lidyax said:


> Gorgeous! What do you use for the red sprinkle?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


 
It is colored sugar crystals used for baking. It does not work well if the humidy is high where you live


----------



## renata (Oct 21, 2013)

Wow, they look beautiful! I love them!


----------



## porumi (Oct 21, 2013)

Omg!!! So pretty 


Thanks,
Porumi


----------



## ArtisanCat (Oct 21, 2013)

love it!


----------



## MaitriBB (Oct 22, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## Skatergirl46 (Oct 22, 2013)

Those look great! When I scrolled down to the close up picture I wanted to stick my finger into the fluffy white part and take a lick!


----------



## JennH (Oct 22, 2013)

Saswede said:


> Nice work!  Would love to see them out of the molds.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Soap Making



Unmolded! I'm anticipating that the bottoms will discolor darker. I left the tops unscented to keep them white, but the discoloration from the bottoms are bleeding to the tops. But, eh...whatever...I'm still happy with them.


----------



## renata (Oct 23, 2013)

Just perfect! Color of the bottoms is just fine - it's not chocolate, it's regular cupcake


----------



## Saswede (Oct 23, 2013)

As lovely as I thought they'd be!  Well done.


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## kazmi (Oct 23, 2013)

yummy!!! I bet they smell awesome.  What color is the FO supposed to discolor to?


----------



## ourwolfden (Oct 23, 2013)

Those look yummy!!!!


----------



## JennH (Oct 23, 2013)

kazmi said:


> yummy!!! I bet they smell awesome.  What color is the FO supposed to discolor to?



The website said light to medium chocolate brown. I just checked them again and they didn't seem to be getting darker. Huh, whodathunk an FO thats supposed to discolor would be messing with me like this!


----------



## savonierre (Oct 23, 2013)

Most beautiful cupcakes.


----------



## Hazel (Oct 24, 2013)

Wow! Those look wonderful! You did a great job with the piping and the sprinkles are a nice touch.


----------



## Lildlege1 (Oct 28, 2013)

Awesome soap.


----------



## scrubbadubdub (Oct 28, 2013)

Looks good enough to eat!! Mmmm


----------

